# How to keep him clean?



## BlueButterfly (Mar 19, 2012)

I just gave my yellow lab Jessie his first bath in a while a few weeks back. He was filthy before, to the point of where if you pet him for too long, there would be a layer of dirt on your hands. He got a nice bath a couple weeks back, and he was all puffy and clean. For a few days, that is. Then he went right back to being just as filthy. I tried my best to keep him clean, I brush him just about every other day, which he shouldn't need it that much, and I wipe him down with a wet paper towel every day. No matter what I do, he stays filthy. I can't really wash him every couple weeks, I don't have that much time, nor do I have the money to send him to the groomers every couple weeks. Is there anything I can do to keep him clean? Use better shampoo? Monitor his outdoor time?


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you have a rubber curry comb? They tend to bring the dirt up from the skin to be brushed away 








or even something like this









If he is as dirty as you say he is, he should be brushed daily


----------

